# Google- ESPN Trying To Top Itself With Insane Lawsuits - Gothamist



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Gothamist<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*ESPN Trying To Top Itself With Insane Lawsuits**Gothamist*The lawsuit reads, "Plaintiff's *IBS* substantially affected one of her major life activities, more specifically, her ability to control the elimination of *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

